# new pics of layout



## fooldancing (May 10, 2008)

Well I am up and running and everything seems to be fine (so far so good...LOL). I made a "canyon" where the "mountains" will be. I even planted a rose bush to start the garden part. I am adding these pics (I hope I re-sized them ok). The layout looks pretty busy even without any extra "stuff" on it yet. Much nicer than my oval that I had in my front yard.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice... indeed..


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice layout, now all we need are some trains a runnin... 
Nick...


----------



## devious10 (Jun 20, 2008)

Very nice. What is the overall size?


----------



## fooldancing (May 10, 2008)

Nick, 

I still have yet to name the railroad, but I am sure something will come to mind when the time is right. 

I will try to get some pics over the weekend if the weather holds out. What do you preferr and diesel or a steam loco? I have a Santa Fe Dash 8 in Warbonet and a green Hudson steam. I tell you what I am anxsious to run them at the same time so I will take a pick with them both on. I will also run the smoke for you as well.


----------



## fooldancing (May 10, 2008)

I measured out the track to be 140 ft. the layout itself is, top of "L" 13'10"wide the side of the "L" (lefthand straight) and the main 58" long with the main staright being 20.5 ft deep.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Great background for perfect photo ops! Great potential. Need to dig a pond, don't let the little one fall in.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

GREEN HUDSON? never seen one of them before that would be cool or maybe i can lend you a bigboy? i think you have plenty of room for her.. but she still hasnt arrived yet.... 
Nick...


----------



## fooldancing (May 10, 2008)

Nick, 

This is a Boston & Albany Hudson. It is made by MTH.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good. WHere are you located? Your info online did not say. Jerry


----------



## fooldancing (May 10, 2008)

Jerry, 

I live in Central PA (Warriors Mark) which isn't too far from Penn State.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep get us some pics of the RR in operation. Looks good so far. Later RJD


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Yepper, nice layout..looks big & roomy to run some nice long trains. 

I have that same green Hudson but I'm working on painting it into a NYC version.


----------

